# BMX-Bahn Hannover-Misburg



## schwermetall (24. April 2006)

Hi,
wir wollen uns immer Donnerstag von 18:00 - 20:00 auf der BMX-Bahn Hannover/Misburg treffen und ordendlich rocken (solange es nicht regnet).

Was die Bahn selbst betrifft, so ist der alte Glanz weg, aber das ist nichts neues.
Wir haben die Bahn ein wenig geshaped, so dass man auf der Hauptspur auch ohne Federgabel fahren kann.

Ansonsten war es mal wieder geil, da die Sprünge einen immer noch fordern.

CU,
Schwermetall


----------



## Monday (24. April 2006)

moin,

werde mal vorbei schauen, wegen dem....



			
				schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> alte(n) Glanz weg, aber das ist nichts neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (25. April 2006)

ich mag die ergebnisse eurer shape-aktionen gar nicht. vor allem der step nach der zweiten steilkurve und der kleine step in der letzen gerade. ich vestehe gar nicht, warum ihr die so komisch geshaped habt.


----------



## schwermetall (26. April 2006)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag die ergebnisse eurer shape-aktionen gar nicht. vor allem der step nach der zweiten steilkurve und der kleine step in der letzen gerade. ich vestehe gar nicht, warum ihr die so komisch geshaped habt.



Der Step nach der 2. Steilkurve war nur ein verzweifelter Rettungsversuch.
Beim Step auf der letzten Geraden haben wir es gar nicht erst versucht,
den haben irgendwelche Buddel-Experten verhunzt  

Den größten Spaß machen ohnehin die ersten beiden Geraden


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. April 2006)

den step nach der 2. steilkurve müsste man nur an der absprungkante müsste man nur etwas flacher machen. der ist irgendwie abrupt.
ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass du den step auf der letzten gerade nicht modifiziert hast, der umbau ergibt einfach keinen sinn. aber wer war denn das? sprünge kleiner machen, wenn man sie nicht schafft, ist echt das letzte.


----------



## freer1der (26. April 2006)

vielleicht fahr ich morgen nacher schule mal hin(hab nur 2 stunden)
ma gucken, war aber lange nich mehr da


----------



## winx (29. April 2006)

Wir waren heute da. Die Bahn ist ja tatsächlich noch einigermassen fahrbar. Schwermetal, seit ihr diesen Donnerstag da? Oder auch mal am Wochenende? Man könnte sich ja mal zwecks Bauarbeiten verabreden.


----------



## funky diamonds (30. April 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren heute da. Die Bahn ist ja tatsächlich noch einigermassen fahrbar. Schwermetal, seit ihr diesen Donnerstag da? Oder auch mal am Wochenende? Man könnte sich ja mal zwecks Bauarbeiten verabreden.



wenn die bahn einigermasen fahrbar wäre würden wir auch rum kommen.mit buddeln wäre kein problem.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. Mai 2006)

eben war ich da. da waren wieder diese leute mit ferngesteuerten autos. die haben so viel kies auf der ersten steilkurve hinterlassen, dass ich das zeug wegräumen musste. irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, es kommen immer mehr von denen.


----------



## gundam66 (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo

könnt ihr mir verraten wo genau diese Bahn ist. Würde gerne nach der Arbeit ein wenig üben


----------



## winx (1. Mai 2006)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> eben war ich da. da waren wieder diese leute mit ferngesteuerten autos. die haben so viel kies auf der ersten steilkurve hinterlassen, dass ich das zeug wegräumen musste. irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, es kommen immer mehr von denen.



Wir hatten schon mal Kontakt zur Stadt Misburg bzgl. der Strecke. Im grossen und ganzen hätten wir die Strecke "haben" können wenn wir einen Verein gegründet hätten und eine Zaun darum ziehen würden. Vielleicht sollte man das nochmal aufgreifen! Wer kann günstig Zäune besorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freer1der (2. Mai 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten schon mal Kontakt zur Stadt Misburg bzgl. der Strecke. Im grossen und ganzen hätten wir die Strecke "haben" können wenn wir einen Verein gegründet hätten und eine Zaun darum ziehen würden. Vielleicht sollte man das nochmal aufgreifen! Wer kann günstig Zäune besorgen?



ja das is gut!
zäune kriegt man schon irgendwoher...


----------



## Fh4n (2. Mai 2006)

Es geht darum, wie die Zäune finanziert werden. Die kriegt man nicht hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## funky diamonds (2. Mai 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht darum, wie die Zäune finanziert werden. Die kriegt man nicht hinterhergeschmissen.



wir wollten unsere bahn hier in bremen auch mal einzäunen.das ganze wäre aber derat teuer geworden,so das wir auch weiterhin mit scherben,kiddis,ferngesteuerten autos,etc zu kämpfen haben.wir hätte damals ca. 5000 euro aufbringen müssen......


----------



## schwermetall (3. Mai 2006)

Sorry für meine späte Meldung,
ich werde morgen ab 18:00 da sein.
Allerdings habe ich nicht vor großartig zu buddeln, höchstens den Schotter in den Steilkurven wegzufegen.
Bis dann, Schwermetall

P.S. Ich war aktives Mitglied im alten Misburger BMX-Klub und wir hatten die Bahn umzäunt, aber leider hat die Stadt Hannover den schönen Zaun nach der Vereinsaufgabe entfernt.
Gebracht hat er aber eh nix, da die Misburger Asis Löcher reinschnitten  und dann regelmäßig alles demoliert haben :-(


----------



## winx (4. Mai 2006)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für meine späte Meldung,
> ich werde morgen ab 18:00 da sein.
> Allerdings habe ich nicht vor großartig zu buddeln, höchstens den Schotter in den Steilkurven wegzufegen.



Hm, mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es noch un gucke mal vorbei. Sonst nächsten Donnerstag.



			
				schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich war aktives Mitglied im alten Misburger BMX-Klub und wir hatten die Bahn umzäunt, aber leider hat die Stadt Hannover den schönen Zaun nach der Vereinsaufgabe entfernt.
> Gebracht hat er aber eh nix, da die Misburger Asis Löcher reinschnitten  und dann regelmäßig alles demoliert haben :-(



Da gabs mal ein Zaun? Interessant zu wissen? Das die Asis den kaputt machen oder drüber klettern kann ich mir gut vorstellen...


----------



## gundam66 (5. Mai 2006)

Hat noch jemand lust mir mitzuteilen wo das Ding ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roger Raffel (6. Mai 2006)

In Misburg am Schwimmbad. Hast du einen Stadtplan?


----------



## fabiansen (10. Mai 2006)

morgen wird die bahn gerockt


----------



## schwermetall (12. Mai 2006)

fabiansen schrieb:
			
		

> morgen wird die bahn gerockt



... und er hat gerockt  
Respekt !


----------



## Fh4n (13. Mai 2006)

What about, wenn wir uns nächste Woche mal nen Abend zusammen bei der BMX-Strecke treffen und ne Runde rollen?!


----------



## schwermetall (13. Mai 2006)

Geht klar, wir wollen uns wieder am Donnerstag von 18:00 - 20:00 treffen (wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist).
Bis dann.


----------



## da styler (20. Mai 2006)

Tach auch!!!
bmx-bahn ist blöd!!!!!
ich werd eines nachts bei gehen und alles kaputt shapen....
krieg ist die hölle...hahaha und dan könnt ihr sehen wo ihr rockt!!!


----------



## winx (21. Mai 2006)

da styler schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch!!!
> bmx-bahn ist blöd!!!!!
> ich werd eines nachts bei gehen und alles kaputt shapen....
> krieg ist die hölle...hahaha und dan könnt ihr sehen wo ihr rockt!!!



Sonst gehts noch?


----------



## Fh4n (21. Mai 2006)

Kein Wunder, uns Lieblingsstadtteil lässt grüßen!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. Mai 2006)

hier gibts ständig irgendwelche leute, die solche destruktive äußerungen von sich geben. vielleicht ist das immer der gleiche. er wird keinen spaß in diesem forum haben, wenn wir alle ihn ignorieren.


----------



## schwermetall (7. Juni 2006)

Eigentlich hat der komische Vogel ja recht,
weder ist die BMX Bahn in Misburg gut, noch die Leute die dort fahren (mich natürlich eingeschlossen).
Daher mein Vorschlag, fahrt am Samstag und/oder Sonntag nach Bispingen (A7 zwischen Hamburg und Hannover).
Dort finden 2 Läufe der BMX Bundesliga statt und entsprechend hoch ist das Niveau der Bahn und vor allem der Fahrer (mich natürlich ausgeschlossen).
Es ist mehr als beeindruckend, zu sehen, in welchem Tempo Männer mit dicken Oberschenkeln auf kleinen Rädern (gemeint ist speziell Elite 20") über die Bahn fliegen.
Wer will kann morgen, am Donnerstag, von 17:00- 19:00 nach Bispingen zum Training kommen - wie gesagt, die Bahn ist super!

Ciao, Schwermetall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## focus exist2 (23. September 2006)

wollen heute nach misburg kommt vlllt noch jemand dort hin sind ab 3 da


----------



## MTB Flo (23. September 2006)

hey, 

könnt ihr mal n foto reinstellen, ich will wissen wie da aussieht, bin aber zu faul zum hinfahren!
danke!

Flo


----------



## schwermetall (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe leider keine aktuellen Fotos der Bahn.
Ich kann dir nur soviel verraten, dass die Bahn im Vergleich zu früher in einem schlechten Zustand ist.
Schlecht heißt, dass im grunde genommen die Bahn nur noch ein Singletrail ist und ziemlich abgenutzt ist.
Wenn du also mit einem 20" unterwegs bist, dann wirst du dort nicht viel Spaß haben, empfehlenswert ist ein 26" MTB, am besten mit Federgabel (8cm FW reichen).
Nichts desto trotz mach die Bahn immer noch viel Spaß und bietet für die meisten MTBer genügend Herausforderungen.


----------



## TeHaSuz (4. Oktober 2006)

wurden die bodenplatten der bahn, im sommer, nicht teilweise erneuert?

oder rede ich von ner anderen bahn als ihr?



wie lange fahrt ihr da noch?
ist ja schon ziemlich kalt geworden, würde sonst auch gerne mal vorbei schauen!

aber nur zum zuschauen, bin da nicht so fit


----------



## schwermetall (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
im Normalfall fahren wir immer am Donnerstag so ab 18:00.
Evt. sind wir nächsten Donnerstag wieder da, aber das steht noch nicht fest.
- wann geht eigentlich die Sonne unter?
Die Bahn von der ich hier schreibe, ist in Misburg hinterm Rodelberg/Fußballplatz.
Bodenplatten gab es dort nie und daher wurden sie auch nie erneuert.,
wir haben allerdings im Sommer ein paar Hindernisse mit Beton repariert, vieleicht war das ja gemeint.


----------



## sonic150585 (5. Oktober 2006)

hi ich wohne in misburg würde auch gern dann kommen wnen ihr da wider mal fahren geht


----------



## schwermetall (6. Oktober 2006)

sonic150585 schrieb:


> hi ich wohne in misburg würde auch gern dann kommen wnen ihr da wider mal fahren geht


 
evt. am Donnerstag ab 17:00 / 17:30 bis 18:45.
Ich geb nochmal bescheid.


----------



## sonic150585 (6. Oktober 2006)

müsste ich mich aber beeilen nach hause zukommen weil ich erst so gegen 17:00 17:30 zuhause bin


----------



## TeHaSuz (6. Oktober 2006)

wenn du in misburg wohnst ist das doch kein weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtjump37 (10. Oktober 2006)

ich habe vor am montag zu kommen


----------



## dirtjump37 (14. Oktober 2006)

hab mal ne frage ist in der nähe der strecke eine bushaltestelle musste halte stelle misburg bad sein oder nicht?


----------



## sonic150585 (14. Oktober 2006)

ja genau die halte stelle ist es um wiviel uhr bist du den am montag da?


----------



## dirtjump37 (15. Oktober 2006)

ich komme am montag doch nicht weil ich mich beim motocross auf die fresse gelegt habe ich nicht mehr in der lage bin fahrrad zu fahren.schade eigentlich! werd ich wohl ein paar tage verschieben müssen


----------



## dirtjump37 (18. Oktober 2006)

hallo kommt morgen jemand zur bmx bahn ich bin morgen da


----------



## sonic150585 (18. Oktober 2006)

um wieviel uhr morgen den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtjump37 (18. Oktober 2006)

werde so zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 kommen


----------



## fabiansen (18. Oktober 2006)

Hola Alex,
¿que va en el Deister? Liebe GRuesse aus z.Zt. Ecuador, es gruesst der Fabian mit den verbrannten Fuessen(gibt kein sz).Wir sehen uns im Deister oder auf der Bahn (bzw. in der HAlle), wenn sie bis dahin noch nichkaputt geshaped ist;-).
Komme wahrscheinlich irgendwann im Dezember wieder, hab aber noch keinen Flug. Nos vemos


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Oktober 2006)

hi fabian!
ab dezember werd ich langsam anfangen mit radfahren. ganz lansgam aber


----------



## fabiansen (25. Oktober 2006)

Gruesse auch an den anderen Alex und selbstverstaendlich Besserungwuensche an den verletzten. Mein Knie ist jetzt wieder fit.
Drei wochen Schmerzen beim gehen waren noch eine milde richtige Strafe fuer die Idee eine Downhillstrecke der nationalen Rennserie in Ecuador, mit geliehenem Cross-country bike mit V-brakes und HOernchen, dafuer aber ohne Protektoren zu fahren 
Naja naechstes mal mit. Zur Aufmunterung fuer alle verletzten:ihr seit nicht allein    http://www.jantotrappe.de/galerie/v/bike/20061015-Deister_Tour/ixus400_3600_0001422.jpg.html  Herbstimpressionen aus dem Deister 
Wir sehen uns im Dezember im Deister


----------



## Danno (25. Oktober 2006)

fabiansen schrieb:


> Gruesse auch an den anderen Alex und selbstverstaendlich Besserungwuensche an den verletzten. Mein Knie ist jetzt wieder fit.
> Drei wochen Schmerzen beim gehen waren noch eine milde richtige Strafe fuer die Idee eine Downhillstrecke der nationalen Rennserie in Ecuador, mit geliehenem Cross-country bike mit V-brakes und HOernchen, dafuer aber ohne Protektoren zu fahren
> Naja naechstes mal mit. Zur Aufmunterung fuer alle verletzten:ihr seit nicht allein    http://www.jantotrappe.de/galerie/v/bike/20061015-Deister_Tour/ixus400_3600_0001422.jpg.html  Herbstimpressionen aus dem Deister
> Wir sehen uns im Dezember im Deister




Ja ich war bei dieser Herbstimpression dabei....nette sache...schöner Schlüsselbeinbruch! Und nun darf Olli(Foto) 6 Wochen mit einem Rucksackverband rumlaufen
shit happens


----------



## pearljam68 (22. November 2006)

Hi fabi,alles fit auf dem anderen Kontinent. 
Die XC-Wanze aus Linden


----------



## rene2192 (22. November 2006)

hi bin neu hier. Wollte mal fragen wann ihr mal wieder hinfahrt, wohne nämlich in der nähe  und würde dann auch mal mit nem freund vorbeikommen


----------



## fabiansen (23. November 2006)

Hey was geht Joerch,

bei mir ist wieder alles fit, nach nem kurzen Krankenhausaufenthalt.
Mehr dazu spaeter, ich komme am 11.12.06 wieder zurueck ins arschkalte Hannover, dann gibt es erstmal einiges zu erzaehlen. Bin gerade auf dem Weg nach Argentinien, meiner letzten Station.

wir sehen uns bald, ride on fabi  :kotz:


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2013)

Moin,

ist die Bahn eigentlich noch fahrbar?

Gruß


----------



## Moeppmann (12. März 2013)

jetzt wirds interesant... das gute Stück ist mir Gestern auch wieder in Erinnerung getreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2013)

Ich war jetzt mal da: Unten Matsche und vom Starthügel runter strammer Gegenwind, ein Mix aus schlechter Fahrtechnik und runtergefahrenem Shape...


----------



## The-Trailhunter (24. März 2013)

Und ich war in Hemmungen auf der dirtstrecke, aber nur zum schauen, Matsch und kalt. Die Strecke ist aber echt nett, ein kleiner pumptrack und ein paar nette dirts, mal etwas für den Sommer, ))


----------

